# 15" Snapper are legal?



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

I caught a tagged Snapper this summer and Florida fish and wildlife sent me a t-shirt that told me the correct way to measure a Snapper. Looks like most 15" Snapper are legal. I always thought that measuring to the center of the tail was correct.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Size limits are based on pinching the tail, unless the regulations say at the fork.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I've seen that technicality give some redfish tournament guys fits.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If I have to pinch his tail to make the minimum, he's going back


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Chris V said:


> If I have to pinch his tail to make the minimum, he's going back


Absolutely!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Chris V said:


> If I have to pinch his tail to make the minimum, he's going back


Yep he will shrink as much a 1/4 inch or more in the ice.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been waiting for my T shirt for a while. Glad someone got one. Sea-r-cy


----------



## jordars (Jun 30, 2009)

Chris V said:


> If I have to pinch his tail to make the minimum, he's going back


With todays 2 per person regs if he is less than 15 pounds he is going back


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

jordars said:


> With todays 2 per person regs if he is less than 15 pounds he is going back


Yup. Not much point in keeping barely legal snapper these days. I haven't actually measured a red snapper in a few years now. If it looks under twenty inches, it goes back without hesitation.


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

I agree. But I've had times fishing public spots near the pass and it seemed like every fish was 15".


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Texas still has a 15", 4 fish, all year open season in state waters.


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*texas snapper*

how far ouffshore does their state lines go? 3 miles like bama?


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

9 miles


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Texas*

9 miles like ours and LA funny thing I was in Texas last year and guys over there were still getting ticketed for them in state waters stating there DNR doesn't regulate federal law but must enforce it kind of a a situation


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Texas*

I have never heard of Texas Parks and Wildlife ticketing folks for state water snapper. The problem is, unlike the Florida panhandle, it's hard to find any keepers in state waters. This is especially true on the upper coast (Galveston, Freeport and Sabine). You can catch snapper but they all might be 12".


----------

